# Kiev crazy - not cured !



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 30, 2020)

I brought all my Kiev and Arsenal [ Ukraine ] Techs reclaimed Contax / Kiev hybrids together with a view to recycling some via e-bay for a much more usable / sensible Fujifilm X-Pro2 body .

There are two problems with this - a Contax T2 in gold is currently going to bring in £100 plus another £150 from some other stuff . Even £90 for a Contax - Leica M adapter ... 
So the pressure is off .

The second problem is I just don't wish to lose any of the 17   , even though my film days are long gone .
I thought that I might be cured into keeping just -
Contax II , ex -Rat silver paint + tan leather . silky smooth .
Contax/Kiev II - Contax controls etc , Kiev shutter perfect .
Contax III + Kiev 4 meter [ new cell  ] and controls , perfect .
KNeB IIIa +  Kiev 4 meter  [ new cell ] and controls, love it .

.....but it did not work that way , maybe another time !


----------



## Quassaw (Aug 30, 2020)

If you ask anyone on here they will tell you that prime lenses are best, and 17 is a prime number, so keep all 17 (or buy another 2)...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2020)

No takers on e-Bay?


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 31, 2020)

Derrel - I can't bring myself to list them , which is crazy 'cos it could mean a new Fuji lens .
I know I have a kind of ASD glitch , but attempting to fight against it .
That Gold plated Contax T2 has risen to over £400 on e-bay , finishing in 4hours which will help with the finances .
I like the idea of keeping the 17 for god luck , but that does not go own too well , even if my wife being Chinese Malaysian !!
dee


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2020)

The Fuji would allow you to shoot so much, for soooo little money....got to make that your new reality.


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Sep 1, 2020)

Derrel .
I have 5x Fujis , so I have been doing well in that respect - over a period I hasten to add =
Mid 2016 X-PRo1 new body and 27 = £360
Mid 2017 returned X-M1 = 16-50 [ 1st zoom ]  £200
Mid 2018 ex-dem X-T1 = the 18-55 .£427
Gifted new X-T100=15-45 .£350 love the Champagne finish !

I was never concerned about which sensor - it is all about the film camera size and handling - back to my Minolta SRT/X-D7 .

I am 73 , and have long recognised that the so called kit zoom plus around 45mm old money is all I use .
I can select for weight and size V IQ .
The 27 has mostly been attached to the X=Pro1 , but will be migrating to the x-Pro2 - it's best with the much improved OVF . Zooms on the XP give me tunnel vision , so X-T1 and the more than adequate X-T100 work best .
The X-M1  was ever little used due to the screen focusing , but has now been sorted with a Kodachrome simulation which is neat .  

The X-pro2 is therefore pure indulgence requiring financial reparation bank account !

That gold Contax T2 went for £650 , which less  fees , plus another £100 of sales  makes the X-Pro2
almost free ! [ which is a relief ]

respect 
dee


----------



## compur (Sep 1, 2020)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> That Gold plated Contax T2 has risen to over £400 on e-bay



And, will likely go higher if in good shape.


----------

